# May Meeting



## MatPat

Are there any volunteers for hosting the May meeting? 

I don't want to "volunteer" anyone but Russ (JRJ), Dale (Rookie), and Jack (Jack W.) have some nice very tanks  With the nicer weather approaching we could always have another meeting outside after the tank tours of course 

If there are no volunteers, I would be more than willing to hold it at my place on the 20th. The GCAS meeting is on the 21st so if anyone in the Cincy area wants to hold the meeting on the 21st that would be fine with me. 

We also need a discussion topic for the next meeting. If there is something folks are interested in talking about let everyone know and we can work something out for the meeting.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

If its on the 20th, i think i can make it. Maybe.


----------



## MatPat

This is carried over from sshockey's thread...Does anyone want to do some "hardscape" collecting...driftwood, interesting rocks, etc for the May meeting?

What are everyone's thoughts on a local collecting trip? 

I'm still not familiar with the area enough to suggest any local places so if you have any ideas, let's hear about them 



Nice to hear from you again Sean, I thought you had forgotten about us while you make the Mini faster.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

Haha forget? Heck no!

I have been lurking in the background. The tanks have been slowly recovering as I found out i had been dosing wrong, I also ran out of C02. Its been a long few months for me. I had Mono, then we had to put our 4 year old dog down because of cancer. 

Anyway, this weekend is the big event I have been working for, going to MINIs on the Dragon. I leave early Thursday coming though on Sunday. I hope to swing by a local GCAS members house to pick up some fish. I wish I had time to go to Cinci discus, I still don't have any.

Anyway, the collecting would be fun. I am not sure i can make that weekend because I have to work, and have taken so many Saturdays off thus far to do all the other things I have had planned. I swear I still want to be part of the group! :grouphug:


----------



## Troy McClure

I'm totally down for hardscape hunting!!!

It would be cool if we break up into teams, sorta like a search party. Each small group takes a different area/body of water and we all meet up somewhere later on.


----------



## Yzfr6

I am up for it as well except I have something until 11:00 A.M. on the twentieth but I can make it after that. By the way I have order pretty much everything for the tank except CO2 so we should be good to go.


----------



## JRJ

MatPat said:


> I don't want to "volunteer" anyone but Russ (JRJ), Dale (Rookie), and Jack (Jack W.) have some nice very tanks


I don't want to shirk my duty, but this is my busiest time of the year and it probably wouldn't work out for me to host in May. June might be better or July or August would work.

Also, I don't know if this counts as "hardscape hunting," but a trip to Bushelman's Supply, just off Springfield Pike, sometime would be productive. This is the place a lot of garden centers go to for various gravels, stones, and boulders. Good prices and very striking hard stuff.

-Russ


----------



## molurus73

I can't host May, but my hand is up for July. Hopefully this p.o.s. remodel will be done by then. All this rain makes it hard to dig and pour a footer and driveway.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

If you guys wanted to come out the next weekend, I am sure I could host the meeting. We could work on my scaping skills.


----------



## MatPat

So is anyone up for a trip to Columbus for the May Meeting? The meeting would have to be held on the 27th (Memorial Day Weekend) versus the 20th for Sean to be able to host. I have been wanting to check out Byerly's for quite some time now and holding the meeting at Sean's would give me an excuse to go 

We could also give Sean a hand with his aquascaping and take a few pics while we are there. I can take 3 people along with me but be prepared to check out some Columbus LFS after the meeting


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

sshockey said:


> I am up for it as well except I have something until 11:00 A.M. on the twentieth but I can make it after that. By the way I have order pretty much everything for the tank except CO2 so we should be good to go.


You're a towel!


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

No matter where the meeting is, I will not be able to attend. Shelly and I will be walking through the butterfly exhibit at the Krohn Conservatory then hitting the Cincy Zoo. Can't wait to see the big fish again. Hopefully we won't see any monkey eating bears like they have at the zoo in Amsterdam. 

Speaking of Shelly, we were taking walk in the park at Sharon Woods this evening when I had to stop and stare at the pond plants. She said, "Is that Duckweed?" I responded, "Yes, it is. You're learning." I knew there was something else I liked about her that I just couldn't pin down...until then!  

Slowly, she is becoming one of us. Actually, she can probably ID about 80-90% of my plants by common names. She has learned a lot in 1 year and so have I. This month 1 year ago my 1st high tech tank was setup.


----------



## Yzfr6

rwoehr said:


> You're a towel!



NO YOU'RE A TOWEL !!!!!


----------



## Yzfr6

I just wanted everyone one to know I have everything except the CO2 tank which I will pick up this weekend. Although I still need some landscaping but I can also work on that this weekend. So I am willing to host a meeting whenever but I am getting excited to set up this tank but I do not want to step on anyone that wants to host. So I guess my question is, have we decided on where the May meeting is going to be held? If its Columbus I am all for it but if not I can host.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

I have not heard back from Matt. I could host Saturday or Sunday, however Sunday would be easier for me. Would that work for you guys? It would be the weekend after next, the 28th.


----------



## MatPat

ctmpwrdcamry said:


> I have not heard back from Matt. I could host Saturday or Sunday, however Sunday would be easier for me. Would that work for you guys? It would be the weekend after next, the 28th.


Not many have responded about heading to your place for the meeting. Since my wife has been traveling this week and will be traveling again next week, it will be difficult for me to hold the meeting this weekend. Therefore, I say we hold it at your place in Columbus and give you a hand with your tank! If the 28th will work best for you then the 28th it is. Turnout may not be very high since it is Memorial Day weekend but we will do the best we can.

I have plenty of Hygros I can bring and probably some Water Sprite, and plenty of red Root Floater and some other floating stuff I got from Steel. Let me know if you are interested in them


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

I didnt think columbus would be a hot destination.  

I have a bunch of water sprite, a big sword(thanks rob), java fern(thanks matt) and some cripts and vals. I also have a bunch of riccia, some of which i am giving to a girl at work for her gold fish to munch on. Anyone helping is more than welcome to take things from my tank


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

Okay everyone. My house at 1 on Sunday May 28. Matt will fallow up with an email with dirrections.


----------



## goldielovr

Hm. I didn't think it'd be the holiday weekend. That changes everything for me: I might actually get to go! And Columbus too.

Matt; when you send out those invites, put me back on the list, okay? Because, depending on the time and day, I may yet manage to be there.

I'd really like to see how a CO2 tank is set up, even though I don't intend ever to have one. And I think my husband would like to see how one is put together as well, just for the sake of knowing.

Melis


----------



## MatPat

goldielovr said:


> Matt; when you send out those invites, put me back on the list, okay? Because, depending on the time and day, I may yet manage to be there.


I already sent Sean's address out to everyone but I knew I did not have your address. Hopefully Rob will forward it to you, if not, PM me your address and I will get it out later today.



goldielovr said:


> I'd really like to see how a CO2 tank is set up, even though I don't intend ever to have one. And I think my husband would like to see how one is put together as well, just for the sake of knowing.


You should make sure to attend the June meeting then!. I think we will be setting up a 125g tank from scratch for sshockey at that meeting. I think it will include everything from the substrate up unless he gets itchy and starts it before we gat a chance to meet


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

How to burgers sound to everyone?


----------



## MatPat

Burgers sound great to me! Do you have a head count yet and what do you want/need me to bring?


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

No head count as of yet


----------



## JRJ

Sean,

I'm in the middle of end of the year reviews of students and sorry to say I can't make it. Next time hopefully.

-Russ


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

Thats understandable. Its also a trek up here for many of you, as well as a short notice.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

All is ready for beer butt chicken tomorrow. If you havent had it, you are in for a treat!  

Any idea who is going to make it?


----------



## MatPat

Sounds good! I will be there but I haven't heard a definate yes or no from Jim yet. We'll know if he's coming by tomorrow  I'll bring my pipe and a few cigars I just bought.


----------



## MatPat

Sounds good! I will be there but I haven't heard a definate yes or no from Jim yet. We'll know if he's coming by tomorrow  I'll bring my pipe and a few cigars I just bought. I may even bring a beer or two along with me :drinkers:


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

Sweet, almost everything i enjoy about life. Fish, cars, beer, cigars... :-D


----------



## molurus73

Whoops. I forgot about this guys.I won't be able to make it. I will send the fish if I hear from Matt before he leaves. I have been just running around like crazy this week.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

Hope everyone had a good time on sunday. I know i did! artyman: 

Tank looks great with the new addition of Discus, may the forth one rest in peice.


----------



## MatPat

Yes, and thanks to Sean and his family for putting up with us and feeding us some good grub! I'm up for another trip to Columbus in the fall if Sean is willing...


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

Always willing to drink some beer and eat some food while talking about cars.

Wait, Fish. Oh yeah, any time guys.  [smilie=b:


----------

